# Danger Will Robinson



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Here is one of the kits I've been working on the last few weeks. It's the AMT kit of the Lost In Space robot from the movie.

It's a pretty detailed model of the robot with just a bit of simplification. Lots of articulation so you can pose it. The joints are a bit lose so eventually I'll have to lock them I think.

It's a big kit, stand about 10" high (12" if you use the standing pose). It required a lot of detal painting and used up 1 1/2 paint pots of just the blue.
Decals gave me no problems whatsoever which was pretty good considering it's age.

I do plan to add some scratch details to it like hoses and wiring on the upper arms and the base. I'll update the thread when I do.

Hope you all like it!


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Good looking build. The robot was the best part of the movie.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Great job on the detail painting. We see so many robots that are well-used, banged up and weatherbeaten, it's nice to see one with a showroom-new finish for a change. Must be a demonstrator model!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

This is actually a quite impressive kit. Your buildup is great!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I think this the first one I've ever seen built,great job.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've never seen any built before either. I have seen builds of the new Jupiter 2 but not the robot. The movie Jupiter 2 is in my stash waiting for it's turn on the bench/stable table.

Thanks for the comments folks. I wanted to show how good a model it comes out as. There are a number of fit problems, especially with the legs and I did use filler a far bit with the arms and legs.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nicely done! I've heard the kit has some fit issues, but it looks like you handled them well. :thumbsup:

I think AMT missed an opportunity with this kit by not providing alternate parts to build the robot as seen near the end of the film (the one that was more reminiscent of the B9 from the television series).


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Speaking for myself, I didn't think the movie was bad at all especially considering the source material. I would have loved to had seen what they would have done with the Pod and the Chariot, but IIRC, Don said they were pretty much demolished in the crash. Anyway, great job on the robot. I too have had the kit for years but haven't got around to building it yet.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

JeffG said:


> Speaking for myself, I didn't think the movie was bad at all especially considering the source material. I would have loved to had seen what they would have done with the Pod and the Chariot, but IIRC, Don said they were pretty much demolished in the crash. Anyway, great job on the robot. I too have had the kit for years but haven't got around to building it yet.


 
I liked the movie as well. I hate bad CGI and the spider scene made me cringe! All other effects were top notch. When they launched it sent a shiver down my spine it was so good!

Story wise, like you said. Considering the source it was pretty decent.

I have both movie tie in kits in the stash as well!

Max Bryant


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I've always considered that an under rated kit and under rated design. Very nice build!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Have just added the cables for the robots arms to the base kit. Still working on the equipment and cabling that goes between his treads.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Man, I've always liked robots. Your build looks terrific! :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I designed the robot while at ERTL and did the box-art model. Assembly was a nightmare but tried to design it so that it could be painted in subassemblies. For the loose fits I added just a touch of liquid cement and moved the arms while the glue dried. Stiffened it up a bit. It IS a nice build and I fought to keep it large.
Now for a challenge why not build your J2 with all the panels extended just going into warp. They are separate pieces for a reason. When we got the tooling model back from Korea it was 1.5:1. Wish I could've snagged that before we got laid off. Don't know what happened to it. Oh well.
Bruce


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've thought about having the warp panels extended n the J2 model, there is all that nice detail underneath to paint up and show off.

Thanks for the background on the kit. I think it assembles as well as possible. I kept thinking of how to show the inner shell (of the chest section) details off but in the end glued on the outer shell. Having all that detail would make for a different display, of a semi assembled robot.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Xenodyssey said:


> I kept thinking of how to show the inner shell (of the chest section) details off but in the end glued on the outer shell.


I always wondered why all those details were molded into the parts. Most off them are impossible to see once it is assembled.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I must have missed something here but that is not the robot in lost in spaceseries I saw as a kid,unless there was a movie I miss some how,BTW that does look awesome regardles.:thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Buckwheat,
Gotta check out the movie. Fun ride. Great cast.
Xen,
I'm sure there are plenty of LIS fan sites out there that would have detail for the extended panels. I wish I could've kept the stuff the studio sent us. They were amazing. Working with them was like the complete opposite of Lucasfilm. Any time I would ask for better shots of thus or so they'd Fedex it to me the next day. Great people.
You should light it up too. What an awesome display that'll make. Don't have anything else to do, right?
Bruce
Hey, where's Perry?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

bucwheat said:


> I must have missed something here but that is not the robot in lost in spaceseries I saw as a kid,unless there was a movie I miss some how,BTW that does look awesome regardles.:thumbsup:


www.imdb.com/title/tt0120738/ (link may not be right - IMDB is down right now)

I enjoyed the movie - not an Oscar winner by any means, but as BTBrush says the cast was fantastic and the effects were great.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I liked the movie as well, but you _have_ to go in knowing it bears little resemblance to the television series apart from the basic premise and the character names. Not the best sci-fi film around by any measure, but nowhere near as bad as most of the die-hard LIS fans make it out to be.

Oh, and the "Bloop" is pure cgi rubbish.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The grown up Bloop was a much better design than the juvenile "plastic" one. You didn't get to see it in the movie (I don't think) but it features in the making of book. Pity there isn't a model of it or the Bloop starship. Or even the Proteus LIS future ship than Don's friend captains.

BTW Was there ever a model kit of the spider mutated version of Dr Smith? I know there was an action figure of it.



Zombie_61 said:


> I liked the movie as well, but you _have_ to go in knowing it bears little resemblance to the television series apart from the basic premise and the character names. Not the best sci-fi film around by any measure, but nowhere near as bad as most of the die-hard LIS fans make it out to be.
> 
> Oh, and the "Bloop" is pure cgi rubbish.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

This might help a bit as far as showing the extended hyperdrive elements.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

JeffG,
Where'd you come across the blueprints? Looks like the ones we used at ERTL.
Bruce


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

btbrush said:


> JeffG,
> Where'd you come across the blueprints? Looks like the ones we used at ERTL.
> Bruce


It was from 'The Official Authorized Lost In Space Blueprint' published by Harper Prism at around the release of the film. It was one large, fold out print divided into two sections cemented in a glossy cardboard book cover. At the time it sold for $12.00, and is really pretty cool! CONSIDERABLY larger than the TV series Jupiter 2.


----------

